# Age to breed???



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it normal for 3/4" - 1" juvies to reproduce so early? I have a female about said size with at least 10 eggs in her mouth. Looks like she's gonna pop. Can't say what she is for sure, in a tank with 50 other fish around equal size from different parents.


----------

